# Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Gefährdete Giganten: 
Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am stärksten vom Aussterben bedroht​*
*Süßwasser-Megafauna wie Flussdelfine, Krokodile oder Störe haben eine enorm große Bedeutung für ihr jeweiliges Ökosystem. In einer aktuellen Fachpublikation zeigen Forscher des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) gemeinsam mit internationalen Kollegen, wodurch diese großen Wirbeltierarten heute bedroht sind, und rufen dazu auf, sie gründlicher zu erforschen und besser zu schützen. 
So könnten auch Süßwasserökosysteme, die weltweit besonders stark vom Rückgang der Biodiversität betroffen sind, insgesamt effektiver bewahrt werden. *

Viele große aquatische Wirbeltierarten, sogenannte Süßwasser-Megafauna, legen lange Wegstrecken zwischen ihren Brut- und Futterplätzen zurück. Sie sind auf durchgängige Fließgewässer angewiesen. Das macht sie jedoch besonders anfällig für die zunehmende Fragmentierung von Flussgebieten durch Dämme. 

Diese versperren beispielsweise dem Russischen Stör den Zugang zu 70 Prozent seiner Laichplätze vom Kaspischen Meer aus sowie sämtliche Laichplätze, die ursprünglich vom Schwarzen Meer aus erreichbar waren. Auch viele andere Arten wie die Amazonas-Seekuh, der Ganges-Flussdelfin und der Mekong-Riesenwels sind vom Staudammboom betroffen und gelten inzwischen als bedroht. 
„Die Fragmentierung von Lebensräumen ist neben der Übernutzung von Binnengewässern eine der zentralen Bedrohungen für Süßwasser-Megafauna“, 
sagt Fengzhi He. 

Der IGB-Wissenschaftler ist Hauptautor der Studie über das Verschwinden großer Wirbeltierarten aus Flüssen und Seen, die kürzlich in der Fachzeitschrift WIREs Water erschienen ist. Weltweit seien mehr als die Hälfte der Wirbeltiere, die in Süßwasserökosystemen leben und ausgewachsen mindestens 30 Kilogramm Gewicht auf die Waage bringen, nach der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten der Weltnaturschutzunion (IUCN) gefährdet oder sogar akut vom Aussterben bedroht.

Dabei spielt die Süßwasser-Megafauna eine Schlüsselrolle in ihren jeweiligen Ökosystemen: 
Aufgrund ihrer Größe stehen viele Megafauna-Arten an der Spitze der Nahrungskette, ihre Ausrottung hätte Einfluss auf die meisten anderen Lebewesen im lokalen Ökosystem. 

So gestaltet beispielsweise der eurasische und amerikanische Biber durch seine Lebensweise ganze Flussläufe, was unter anderem Auswirkungen auf biochemische und hydrologische Prozesse hat; Mississippi-Alligatoren schaffen und erhalten in den Everglades kleine Teiche, die Lebensraum für viele Pflanzen und kleinere Tiere sind. 
„Die Bedeutsamkeit von Süßwasser-Megafauna für die Biodiversität und für den Menschen kann gar nicht hoch genug eingeschätzt werden“, 
so Fengzhi He. 

n der vorliegenden Publikation beschreibt er gemeinsam mit Kollegen der IUCN, der Universität Tübingen und der Queen Mary University of London, welche Faktoren Süßwasser-Megafauna bedrohen. Neben dem Verbau und der Fragmentierung der Gewässer durch Dämme sind dies Übernutzung, Umweltverschmutzung, Lebensraumzerstörung und Arteninvasion sowie die mit dem Klimawandel einhergehenden Änderungen.

Was Megafauna-Arten für den Einfluss von außen besonders anfällig macht, sind ihre lange Lebenserwartung, stattliche Körpergröße, späte Geschlechtsreife und geringe Fruchtbarkeit, so die Autoren. Trotz der akuten Bedrohung vieler Arten wurden sie in bisherigen wissenschaftlichen Bestrebungen zur Erforschung und zum Erhalt weitgehend vernachlässigt. 

Fengzhi He und seine Co-Autoren fordern, Verbreitungsmuster, Lebensgeschichte und Populationsdynamik von Süßwasser-Megafauna besser zu erforschen. Da Binnengewässer zu den weltweit am stärksten bedrohten Ökosystemen zählen und der Verlust der Biodiversität hier schneller voranschreitet als in marinen und terrestrischen Systemen, sei es umso wichtiger, nachhaltige Naturschutzstrategien für Süßwasserökosysteme und ihre Süßwasser-Megafauna zu entwickeln.

Studie
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/wat2.1208/full 
He, F., Zarfl, C., Bremerich, V., Henshaw, A., Darwall, W., Tockner, K. and Jähnig, S. C. (2017), Disappearing giants: a review of threats to freshwater megafauna. WIREs Water, e1208. doi:10.1002/wat2.1208


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*

Des einen Elefant ist des Anderem sein Stör.

 Bezeichnend wenn mal eben fast 1 Million Europäer sich für den Elefanten einsetzen.#t
https://secure.avaaz.org/campaign/d...01c2c9103d1afc545796c442b68e43313a48e58bef9da

 Peinlich nur, das es in Europa zig Arten gibt die Bedrohter sind als die Elefanten.
 Das möchte ich mal erleben das diese Typen Millionenfach für den Erhalt des Störes und anderer Wanderfische in Europa, vor allem Deutschland eintreten.
 Aber daheim wollen sie eher die Energiewende, die dann Wasserkraft fördert und selbst den Elefanten in der Ferne den Lebensraum verringert..

 Ich denke man füllt sich einfach besser wenn man für so etwas abstimmt und beruhigt sein eigenes Gewissen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Des einen Elefant ist des Anderem sein Stör.
> 
> Bezeichnend wenn mal eben fast 1 Million Europäer sich für den Elefanten einsetzen.#t
> https://secure.avaaz.org/campaign/d...01c2c9103d1afc545796c442b68e43313a48e58bef9da
> ...



Klare Worte#6!
Man kann nur schützen, was man kennt.
Ich ergänze mal für Otto-Normal-Bürger mit "und was einem sympathisch ist".
Elefanten kennt jeder und findet jeder beeindruckend.
Was ein Stör ist, wissen nur wenige.


----------



## Jose (15. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Des einen Elefant ist des Anderem sein Stör.
> 
> Bezeichnend wenn mal eben fast 1 Million Europäer sich für den Elefanten einsetzen.#t
> https://secure.avaaz.org/campaign/d...01c2c9103d1afc545796c442b68e43313a48e58bef9da
> ...



ist doch toll und 100%ig richtig, sich für elefanten einzusetzen.

wie im übrigen auch für alles gefährdete.
und dankbar sollte man sein für leute, die sich da einsetzen (klappe, Thomas, jetzt bitte nicht von spendensammelnden usw.)

und, Bernd, nicht das publikum sind die arxxxlöcher, denen fehlt einfach der initiator und kampagnenführer.

offensichtlich haben fisch-interessierte, sprich angler,  eben nicht sowas.

warum nicht?
weisste doch, wenn nicht, frag Frau Doktor.

aber prügel nicht auf irgendwelche leute ein.


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*



Jose schrieb:


> ist doch toll und 100%ig richtig, sich für elefanten einzusetzen.
> 
> wie im übrigen auch für alles gefährdete.
> und dankbar sollte man sein für leute, die sich da einsetzen (klappe, Thomas, jetzt bitte nicht von spendensammelnden usw.)
> ...



richtig, den Elefant bekommt man gefühlt in jeder 3. Tierdoku um die Augen gehauen, den Stör|kopfkrat

 Gruß A.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*

warum sollte sich irgend jemand für ein Tier einsetzen das kaum in Erscheinung tritt .Da schützt man doch besser Arten wo man den Erfolg sehen kann wie z.B. den Kormoran  oder den Wolf abgesehen von seinem nervigen Geheul bringt er doch wenigsten mit seinen ausgelöschten Schafherden etwas Pep in unsere langweilige Presse.
 Vom Stör -
 Die meisten wissen bestenfalls das von dem die Luxuseier (Kaviar)
 herkommen und wenn denen schwarz gefärbtes mit Lebertran beträufeltes und stramm gesalzenes Sago ( gekörntes Stärkemehl)
 vorsetzt würden die´s nicht mal merken


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*

Waschbären sind so ein gutes Beispiel für niedliche Tierchen am Wasser für mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Kompetenz der NABUler und Konsorten:
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/der-nabu-sucht-nach-schuldigen.html

Davon ab:
Wenn Flussverbauungen abgeschafft werden, haben nicht nur genannte russische Störe, Amazonas-Seekuh, der Ganges-Flussdelfin und der Mekong-Riesenwels was davon.

Wenn man vor der Haustüre mal anfangen würde sogar Aal, Nasen, Finten, Neunaugen etc..


----------



## harzsalm (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*

Na, da machen wir Angler doch den"niedlichen" Waschbär zum Angelfreund des Jahres 2017.

Der NABU hat doch auch den Kormoran  ausgewählt!

Auch würden sich die Vogelspinner auf unseren Inseln sicher freuen,wenn dieses nette Tier dort die Bodenbrüter abräumt.

Die Zeiss und Leitzspektive werden sich dann sicher vor Wut beschlagen.

Hoffe nur,dass die Jägerschaft den NABU nicht durch vermehrten Abschuss auch noch zu Seite  steht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Des einen Elefant ist des Anderem sein Stör.
> 
> Bezeichnend wenn mal eben fast 1 Million Europäer sich für den Elefanten einsetzen.#t
> https://secure.avaaz.org/campaign/d...01c2c9103d1afc545796c442b68e43313a48e58bef9da
> ...



Vollkommen richtig Bernd.

Und trotzdem werden massenhaft Karpfen besetzt und Waller in jeden Tümpel geschmissen. Apropo schmeißen, wie war das mit dem ersten Stein....


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung:  Große Süßwasser-Tierarten sind weltweit am vom Aussterben bedroht*

In Stuttgart wollen sie im Zoo ein neues Elefantengehege für 30 Mio bauen und eine neue Elefantenherde aufbauen. Zum Schutz der Elefanten, dabei gibt es in deutschen Zoos inzwischen mehr Elefanten wie in Teilen Indiens.(in Zoos gibt es keine afrikanischen Elefanten)
Aber für ein Großaquarium mit Neckarfischen findet sich keine Lobby und die Schulkinder kennen jeden Fisch am Korallenriff. Aber keinen Stör,Wels oder Hecht.


----------

